# Anfängerfragen zu BoschRexroth-Antrieben



## Jimmy (16 September 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen, wonach man einen Netzfilter auslegt.
Ich meine wenn ich einen z.B. 30A Netzfilter brauche, woher weiß ich das? Richtet sich das nach dem Motornennstrom oder dem den Leistungsteils des Antriebs?

Auch bei der KW-Auslegung des Antriebs bin ich unschlüssig. Auf den BoschRexroth Infoseiten stehen zu den Motordaten keine Leistung. Ich nehme an ich muss auch hier einfach die Spannung (400V) mal dem Motornennstrom nehmen?! Bin irritiert durch den Wechselrichter, da ich ja keinen echten Sinus mehr habe.

Ich hoffe ich habe halbwegs rübergebracht, was ich nicht verstehe!?

Gruß,
Jimmy


----------



## hausenm (17 September 2009)

Prinzipell hat die Leistung, erst einmal nichts mit der Kurvenform zu tun.
Die Netzfilter werden bei uns nach der max. Gesamtleistung ausgelegt (Daten des Antriebs), der Motor ist eigentlich 2.rangig da dieser über die H- Brücke quasi entkoppelt ist. Das Eingangsfilter (ich denke darum geht es) soll nur die Störungen des Antriebs auf das Netz unterbinden.
So long


----------



## Jimmy (23 September 2009)

Ich habe hier z.B. einen Vorschlag von Boschrexroth zu drei Antrieben:

Motor: MSK076C-0450-NN-M1-UG0-NNNN
Leistungsteil:HCS2.1E-W0054-A-03-NNNN

Pdc angeblich:1600W
S angeblich:2500VA
I angeblich: 3,61A
-------------------------------------------
Motor: MSK076C-0300-NN-M1-UG0-NNNN
Leistungsteil:HCS2.1E-W0028-A-03-NNNN

Pdc angeblich:1000W
S angeblich:1666,67VA
I angeblich: 2,41A
-------------------------------------------
Motor: MSK076C-0300-NN-M1-UG0-NNNN
Leistungsteil:HCS2.1E-W0028-A-03-NNNN

Pdc angeblich:1000W
S angeblich:1666,67VA
I angeblich: 2,41A


Nach viel Tüfftelei habe ich herausgefunden, dass die angenommene Leistung sowie der Strom aus deren Indrasizetool bestimmt wurde.

Aber wenn ich nun insgesammt weit unter 16A habe, wieso haben die mir dann einen 30A Netzfilter empfohlen und nicht 16A?

Ich will es nur verstehen.
Die Telefonauskunft war nicht sehr hilfreich. 
Gruß,
Jimmy


----------



## hausenm (23 September 2009)

nun ich komme auf 14,58A (Scheinleistung diese muß der Filter verkraften). Wie das Anlaufverhalten ist kann ichnicht beurteilen, ich nehme an der Antrieb zieht im ersten Moment etwas mehr- daher kann die Empfehlung kommen. Für eine genauere Antwort bräuchte ich mehr Daten und mehr Zeit


----------



## Jimmy (23 September 2009)

Auf 14,58A kommt man, wenn man den Scheinstrom berechnet, aber laut TelefonBoschRexroth müsste man vom Effektivstrom ausgehen, den man mit dem Zusatzwert TPF(Total Power Factor) errechnen kann, dass ist sowas wie der altbekannte cos phi.
Keine Ahnung was nun stimmt. Ich bin kein Motorexperte, aber die anscheinend auch nicht. Ich war schon leicht enttäuscht, als ich merkte, dass die selbst alle Anfragen über das Indrasizetool lösen und mir am Telefon garnicht die Dinge erklären konnten, die ich wissen wollte.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, vielleicht hast Du ja recht.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ich war schon leicht enttäuscht, als ich merkte, dass die selbst alle Anfragen über das Indrasizetool lösen und mir am Telefon garnicht die Dinge erklären konnten, die ich wissen wollte.



Tja Willkommen auf dem Planeten Erde *ROFL*

Spass beiseite:
Wir nehmen den Effektivstrom und dann den nächst größeren Filter.
Damit sollten dann cos Phi und Einschaltschaltströme erschlagen sein.
In der Antriebstechnik hat zuviel Leistung noch nie geschadet ... Zuwenig schon 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

